# Pickup dump bed salt spreader?



## tjcezar (Nov 13, 2003)

I saw a local guy around here had a pick up with a dump bed insert (like an e-z dumper) that had a spinner mounted at the back for bulk salting. Salt was just dump in the bed. Any one seen this? It seams like a real easy way to go without having to load and unload a v box.?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

tjcezar;1021639 said:


> I saw a local guy around here had a pick up with a dump bed insert (like an e-z dumper) that had a spinner mounted at the back for bulk salting. Salt was just dump in the bed. Any one seen this? It seams like a real easy way to go without having to load and unload a v box.?


Yeah I have a truckcraft aluminum dump insert with the sander unit on the back. A few other guys on here have the same as me and also the downeaster units. They work great. and you dont lose any visibility out the back of the truck and they hold up to 2 yards without boards.:redbounce


----------



## tjcezar (Nov 13, 2003)

Sounds good. I am gonna get a new truck and want to put this option on it. Any complaints? Or suggestions?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Jason go see Brian up at Levan's. He sells the Truckcraft ones. Another option is Downeaster, though there are a few issues with them. I also don't know if it would work on a pickup dump body but Swenson is also making a tailgate replacement. How was your season? Things looking good for spring?


----------



## tjcezar (Nov 13, 2003)

As you know plenty of snow. Tore up lots of equipment but al in all good. I definately won't be using bagged salt anymore (if I continue with snow biz). too much of a pain.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been using bulk for the past two years and while it great, it does have a downside....... Finding a place to keep it that is close to your sites! I had very little breakdowns, but I am still only using one truck.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80124&highlight=truckcraft+dump+insert

Here is the link to some pictures of my unit.


----------



## tjcezar (Nov 13, 2003)

smahed salters, blown trannys, driveshafts falling out, one truck had a fire, broke a 3/4" steel blade like it was a pretzel stick, guys not showing up, 3 days w/ little to no sleep (multiple times), dealing with the general public. Whats not to love about snow plowing?


----------

